# Citizens Advice Bureau in the US



## gjwilliams (May 22, 2018)

Is there anything that is the equivalent to the Citizens Advice Bureau in the US, similar to what we have in the UK? Or are there legal advice agencies (apart from law firms) that give independent advice to ex-pats? I’m looking for some advice on property matters in the US.


----------



## twostep (Apr 3, 2008)

The short answer is no. If you have specific questions someone here may be able to address them or direct you towards a source which can.


----------

